# Dell 15n hardware



## biszkhopt (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi! 

I've just got my Dell Inspirion 15n with Ubuntu linux preinstalled. Since i don't like that 1 i've setted up 2 partitions and i've installed Arch Linux on 1st and i'm going to install FreeBSD, but i'm concerned about support for Intel graphic chipset wich is 4500MHD, and wireless (Dell Mini 1397). It would be nice to just know if somebody have this hardware up and running (because i've read about some issues with 4500MHD and PC-BSD).


----------



## deranged (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a Inspiron 15 (1545) which is almost the same, the graphics card works fine for me on -CURRENT

```
drm0: <Mobile Intel\M-B\M-. GM45 Express Chipset> on vgapci0
```
 
I don't know about the wireless card, mine came with the Intel Wifi Link 5100 which doesn't work.


----------



## jrick (Aug 24, 2009)

That wireless card is supported on OpenBSD.  From what I've heard, there is someone currently porting the driver to FreeBSD, but it's not in -CURRENT yet.  You may be able to get it to work with ndis, but not yet with a native FreeBSD driver.


----------

